# Recipe



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Several people have mentioned, about a recipe site, where you put in ingredients, and it will pull up recipes. I did Google; there are several sites. Would like to find that again. Any ideas?


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Have you tried allrecipes.com? That's where I usually look first.

Peg


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

epicurious.com


----------



## kandy (Nov 25, 2009)

looking for a great recipes for cookie crumbs with popcorn


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Yeah, www.allrecipes.com has a search feature that allows you to put in the ingredients you have and search for a recipe using those items:
http://allrecipes.com/search/default.aspx?ms=1&origin=Home Page&rt=r&qt=i


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Recipeland.com is the one I like the best. You really can confine the search there, although it seems their data base is a bit limited.

Supercook.com seems to have a huge data base, but it is difficult to confine the search. I get a bit overwhelmed at that site.


----------

